# NOT LOSING WEIGHT



## sam.hopps (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi,

I'm 22, male and weigh 90kg. For the past 5 weeks I've been on a diet and exercise program to get into shape for the army.

For the past two years I have been eating approximately 3000 calories per day, mostly junk and including 1-3 takeaways per week (during this time I've remained a steady 92-95kg)

Since dieting I have been eating 1600 calories per day (all clean and I over estimate calories and use 'myfitnesspal daily').

In the first 2 weeks I lost 9lbs, which is great. But since then I haven't lost a thing....

I have increased the amount of cardio I do at the gym, and have included circuit training such as boxing and spins. I have also broken in all of my muscle groups in weight training and am training 3-4 times per week. calorie burns (est. 300-1000) per session in cardio depending on weight sessions)

Why am I not losing weight? I know the standard answer is to *eat fewer calories* but I figure that if i drop it down to less than 1400 calories I will start to feel the negative effects of under eating?

Please help.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Are you sure you are tracking everything? You might be tracking chicken, bread - but are you tracking butter, mayo etc? It could be those little things and infact you aren't eating just 1,600.

To be honest, to over estimate calories... for 1,600 you'd be eating hardly anything. Over estimating to me sounds like you aren't weighing food and counting the food you think have lots of calories but forgetting all the little things that tend to rack up the calories.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

It may be a pain in the ass but if you're somewhat new to tracking the best thing you can do is weigh everything. I've counted for like 176 days straight even making it a guessing game, now when I go out to eat I order simple things and know for a fact I'm recording it relatively right.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Forget weight and look at what you look like. Are you getting slimmer? If so, what's the problem? If not, do as suggested above.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Also are you drinking lots of water,water retention can also give you a false reading on your weight.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Track it all. I had to add some good fats in my diet to get the process going. Are you eating every 3 hours? Look up a calculator for cut. Your cals may be low. If you ate junk for so long your body will react good to it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sam.hopps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 22, male and weigh 90kg. For the past 5 weeks I've been on a diet and exercise program to get into shape for the army.
> 
> ...


Sigh, everyone wants to lose weight but no one wants to diet.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.hopps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 22, male and weigh 90kg. For the past 5 weeks I've been on a diet and exercise program to get into shape for the army.
> 
> ...


because you are basically starving yourself. I'm just under 80kg and diet on about 2500 cals but hold a lot of mass for my size

i fail to believe that youve been eating 1600 calories for 5 weeks straight and doing cardio + weight training and havent lost anything, whats your diet like?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> *because you are basically starving yourself*. I'm just under 80kg and diet on about 2500 cals but hold a lot of mass for my size
> 
> *i fail to believe that youve been eating 1600 calories for 5 weeks straight and doing cardio + weight training and havent lost anything,* whats your diet like?


Aren't those two contradictory?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Aren't those two contradictory?


they are slightly however they were two different points eating 1600 cals would stall weight loss but shouldnt stall it as quickly as 2 weeks


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> they are slightly however they were two different points eating 1600 cals would stall weight loss but shouldnt stall it as quickly as 2 weeks


Why would eating a calorific deficit not make you lose weight?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Why would eating a calorific deficit not make you lose weight?


have you anything constructive to add? instead of trying to be the smart ass and dig at others posts

If you read the actually post instead of getting on your high horse I stated weight loss could stall if you stay with the same diet however it shouldnt stall as its only 2 weeks in


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> have you anything constructive to add? instead of trying to be the smart ass and dig at others posts
> 
> If you read the actually post instead of getting on your high horse I stated weight loss could stall if you stay with the same diet however it shouldnt stall as its only 2 weeks in


I add my constructive bits and get attacked because they are not the run of the mill normal 'Muscle and Fitness' type approach.

There are so many people trying to complicate things people are constantly running around chasing their tails.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Sigh, everyone wants to lose weight but no one wants to diet.





banzi said:


> I add my constructive bits and get attacked because they are not the run of the mill normal 'Muscle and Fitness' type approach.
> 
> There are so many people trying to complicate things people are constantly running around chasing their tails.


so what part of that was constructive?

hes obviously dieting as he said and not losing any weight and asking why the standstill, you clearly dont have a clue what your talking about do you?

Do you even lift bro :laugh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> so what part of that was constructive?
> 
> hes obviously dieting as he said and not losing any weight and asking why the standstill, you clearly dont have a clue what your talking about do you?
> 
> *Do you even lift bro :laugh:*


Yep, I look great as well.

If hes at a standstill he needs to up cardio or eat less.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Yep, I look great as well.
> 
> If hes at a standstill he needs to up cardio or eat less.


ok so less calories or up cardio being 90kg n already "alleging" he eats 1600 calories....

great advice fella.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I weigh upwards of 220 and diet on 900 cals.

Go figure,


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> I weigh upwards of 220 and diet on 900 cals.
> 
> Go figure,


pics and macros or BS


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Macros you will have to work out, I never even look at them.

Get up 530 am eat nothing

Get to work by 8 eat 4 scrambled eggs

around 1300 I eat 375 gms chicken fillet

Maybe a bit more chicken later ay 1500

I only eat again around 1900 and have 6 0z steak and veg

I have a 2 or 3 teaspoons of peanut butter as well.

Pics have been posted mate.


----------



## sam.hopps (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah I count everything, right from the sugar cube in my morning coffee to the sweet potato I have with my grilled chicken breast (also weighed). I always throw in an extra 10% on the calorie counter to be sure I don't over eat... I don't eat white carbs if it can be helped, I haven't even eaten a single processed food or take away in 5 weeks. Maybe I'm some kind of freak.

Not to sound deliberately moronic, but could I perhaps be building muscle and storing more water? My weight training has improved almost 75% in those 5 weeks..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah @banzi the only member to post the same picture twice to support two different diet plans.

I used to think I liked to argue for the sake of arguing but UK-M has become the home of it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Ah @banzi the only member to post the same picture twice to support two different diet plans.
> 
> I used to think I liked to argue for the sake of arguing but UK-M has become the home of it.


Lol, I posted the same picture to support two different points.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sam.hopps said:


> Yeah I count everything, right from the sugar cube in my morning coffee to the sweet potato I have with my grilled chicken breast (also weighed). I always throw in an extra 10% on the calorie counter to be sure I don't over eat... I don't eat white carbs if it can be helped, I haven't even eaten a single processed food or take away in 5 weeks. Maybe I'm some kind of freak.
> 
> Not to sound deliberately moronic, but could I perhaps be building muscle and storing more water? My weight training has improved almost 75% in those 5 weeks..


Do you have a starting picture to compare? To be fair, you probably weren't that over weight to start with.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sam.hopps said:


> Yeah I count everything, right from the sugar cube in my morning coffee to the sweet potato I have with my grilled chicken breast (also weighed). I always throw in an extra 10% on the calorie counter to be sure I don't over eat... I don't eat white carbs if it can be helped, I haven't even eaten a single processed food or take away in 5 weeks. Maybe I'm some kind of freak.
> 
> Not to sound deliberately moronic, *but could I perhaps be building muscle and storing more water? *My weight training has improved almost 75% in those 5 weeks..


Depends on your supplement intake.


----------



## SteveAl (Aug 17, 2012)

Your training seems to be okay so perhaps you are eating more calories than you think as has been mentioned.

We all know weight fluctuates and can get discouraged if you are not losing weight. You are actually doing great (9llbs in 5 weeks) but the scales doesnt show it. What matters is the trend in weight loss not back to back or week to week weight loss. When I am dieting, some weeks I will of lost and others, (perhaps 2 or 3 weeks) Ive not lost any. Key is be patient.

on another note, 3000 to 1600 cals is a big step which could well slow your metabolism right down meaning you practically be in starvation mode meaning your body will store fat.

Keep going as I have said, you have had good results


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Macros you will have to work out, I never even look at them.
> 
> Get up 530 am eat nothing
> 
> ...


posted where?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sam.hopps said:


> Yeah I count everything, right from the sugar cube in my morning coffee to the sweet potato I have with my grilled chicken breast (also weighed). I always throw in an extra 10% on the calorie counter to be sure I don't over eat... I don't eat white carbs if it can be helped, I haven't even eaten a single processed food or take away in 5 weeks. Maybe I'm some kind of freak.
> 
> Not to sound deliberately moronic, but could I perhaps be building muscle and storing more water? My weight training has improved almost 75% in those 5 weeks..


if its improved your probably putting weight on, eating sweet potato and grilled chicken doesnt help workout macros, is that 100g of potato or 300?

there must be something wrong somewhere if your not losing wieght and that being that your probably eating too much


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> posted where?


On here, I took them down again.

here have a look.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> On here, I took them down again.
> 
> http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/pictures_pics_photo_body_rate_image_performance/48_yo_competed_last_year
> 
> here have a look.


that doesnt suffice here on ukm, what you need to do is take a picture in the mirror holding a piece of paper with UKM on it or im calling bull****.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> that doesnt suffice here on ukm, what you need to do is take a picture in the mirror holding a piece of paper with UKM on it or im calling bull****.


Lol, I posted one last night.

Im not faffing around again in my webcam.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

maybe your weight isn't changing as you're adding muscle?

do you look any different in the mirror?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zak007 said:


> that doesnt suffice here on ukm, what you need to do is take a picture in the mirror holding a piece of paper with UKM on it or im calling bull****.


Its ok mate, he's posting updates on Thursday of his post holiday cut


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Its ok mate, he's posting updates on Thursday of his post holiday cut


I have left carbs in this week, I will still post a picture just for you though. :drool:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> I have left carbs in this week, I will still post a picture just for you though. :drool:


Hey, I think you look the part mate but disagree on everyone eating 1000cals a day


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm just returning to training after a long lay off, training like a nut in a 500 kcal def , school of thought would say that I should be loosing a lb a week and it should be impossible to both gain weight and muscle.

I've lost over an inch around my waste, I've re gained considerable muscle mass and my abs are starting to show yet my weight as of this morning is back up to 2 lb below my start weight around 8 weeks ago.

The point here is rapid body recomp is not a widely discussed situation in the BB world because the situations where it is possible are not common.

I've been reading like mad because the scales were really getting to me but since then I've read quite a few studies and scientific papers and read forums where people 'seem' to defy physics (they don't obviously), it's clearly possible for a new trainee or person returning to training to be in a situation like this.

From what I understand muscle will hold significantly more water than fat (75 % v 10% iirc) so when loosing fat and building muscle it's possible to maintain a weight level even when your energy balance is negative.

In this situation scales are useless , you need to measure bf % over time ( or use a mirror ) because the scales will just drive you nuts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> I'm just returning to training after a long lay off, training like a nut in a 500 kcal def , school of thought would say that I should be loosing a lb a week and it should be impossible to both gain weight and muscle.
> 
> I've lost over an inch around my waste, I've re gained considerable muscle mass and my abs are starting to show yet my weight as of this morning is back up to 2 lb below my start weight around 8 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


interesting stuff, we have things in common after all.

I have argued here with people who have stated categorically that you cannot gain muscle in a calorific deficit. (deadcalm, is he still here?)

I know its possible, its happened to me.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> interesting stuff, we have things in common after all.
> 
> I have argued here with people who have stated categorically that you cannot gain muscle in a calorific deficit. (deadcalm, is he still here?)
> 
> I know its possible, its happened to me.


Do you gain muscle or just the appearance of muscle?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gain.

The argument I had with 'deadcalm' was that after a meal you are in a positive balance and as such why can your body not add muscle during that time.

Why is calorific/nutritional surplus always based on a daily ratio?

TBH I dont really eat enough to maintain a bodyweight I have most of the time anyway.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Do you gain muscle or just the appearance of muscle?


It's not impossible to build muscle in a def, it's unlikely for a trained person but has been clinical proven in untrained and obese subjects.

It's a different matter in someone who is deconditioned, you keep hold of the myioneuclei that are developed in previous training making it much easier to regain lost muscle even in a calorie def.

People think of a def as a linear situation but body is constantly in flux between surplus and defisite, what we talk about is the avarage situation but it is more complicated, in a modest surplus you will still experience calorific deficite at points in the day, strenuous excercise being one situation, the same can be said for a deficite , you have periods of surplus after a meal.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> It's not impossible to build muscle in a def, it's unlikely for a trained person but has been clinical proven in untrained and obese subjects.
> 
> It's a different matter in someone who is deconditioned, you keep hold of the myioneuclei that are developed in previous training making it much easier to regain lost muscle even in a calorie def.
> 
> *People think of a def as a linear situation but body is constantly in flux between surplus and defisite, what we talk about is the avarage situation but it is more complicated, in a modest surplus you will still experience calorific deficite at points in the day, strenuous excercise being one situation.*


bingo, see my above post.

We need to talk more my friend.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

banzi said:


> bingo, see my above post.
> 
> We need to talk more my friend.


I will never agree with you approach to crash dieting but I'm always willing to listen to something backed up by evidence, in this situation I totally agree with you.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

eat less


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Gain.
> 
> The argument I had with 'deadcalm' was that after a meal you are in a positive balance and as such why can your body not add muscle during that time.
> 
> ...


Ditto -

OP - 5 weeks isnt really very long.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> I will never agree with you approach to crash dieting but I'm always willing to listen to something backed up by evidence, in this situation I totally agree with you.


Read my log from the year before last, struggled to eat 600 cals some days.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> eat less


He's had 3 weeks of weight loss stagnation, not nearly enought time to be hitting the panic button.

Op, if your seriously worried and or want to make an informed decision get your bf% calculated incrimentally to get a clear idea on what's going on.


----------



## sam.hopps (Jun 24, 2014)

SteveAl said:


> Your training seems to be okay so perhaps you are eating more calories than you think as has been mentioned.
> 
> We all know weight fluctuates and can get discouraged if you are not losing weight. You are actually doing great (9llbs in 5 weeks) but the scales doesnt show it. What matters is the trend in weight loss not back to back or week to week weight loss. When I am dieting, some weeks I will of lost and others, (perhaps 2 or 3 weeks) Ive not lost any. Key is be patient.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I'll keep chugging on as long as I'm seeding athletic improvements! Perhaps I'll try shifting around my diet to include more protein and less carbs, but that gets expensive!

Thanks a lot everyone who had some in put, I really appreciate it!


----------



## SteveAl (Aug 17, 2012)

sam.hopps said:


> Thanks a lot, I'll keep chugging on as long as I'm seeding athletic improvements! Perhaps I'll try shifting around my diet to include more protein and less carbs, but that gets expensive!
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone who had some in put, I really appreciate it!


It doesnt have to be expensive Sam. Go to market and bulk buy fish and meat. Works out cheaper long term. Best advice I has when I was a newbie was to cut out anything beige and white meaning bread, white pasta etc. Switch to good complex carb sources. Some can lose weight on higher carbs and some will be better off with high (good fats). You have to find your balance but you could try switching it based on what I have said


----------

